# [SOLVED] Windows XP SP3 WPA Connection Error



## gizmodo22 (Oct 11, 2008)

recently my father bought a new linksys router and ever since i have een unable to connect. our router before was also a linksys router but we had an unencryptited connection. our connection is now WPA and i can connect on my Vista desktop and an XP desktop but i cannot connect on my two xp laptops.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 WPA Connection Error*

moved you to networking section


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 WPA Connection Error*

Have you tried disabling encryption and MAC filtering to see if you can connect that way? Note that unless you're at least at SP2 on XP, WPA won't work. How about loading the latest wireless drivers for the machines?


----------

